# Mill Hollow Res.



## bowhunter76 (Sep 10, 2007)

Does any one know if Mill Hollow Res. will be open and stocked this weekend? I was hoping to take my kids fishing there for a day during the weekend.

Thanks


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Last I heard there is no water in it.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Last I heard they are still working on the dam and camp ground. Short construction season up there.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

will give an update in a week or two. I know someone who works up there. I know that they are plowing the road this week


----------



## bowhunter76 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

I know the guy that runs the kids camp up there during the summer. He said it was completely drained last year.

The road is now clear and you can get up there. I dont think it has been stocked yet. check with the dwr on that.


----------



## scotty0902 (Feb 3, 2009)

I think i read on the dwr website they might start filling and stocking in august. 
i think......


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

It's scheduled to be done and to start filling in a few months. I miss that place! Did they remove all the fish? I was there just days after they drained it and saw no evidence of any fish, either dead or in the stream below, like one would expect. Weird...

^^ike


----------



## HopperLover (Jul 7, 2008)

I wonder how long it will take to fully recover? There was a pretty good insect base there - now with it being drained, how will it recover? Granted, it is mostly a put and take lake - I understand that.


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

I've wondered the same thing. Along the south side with the trees and the drop off I would pick up some decent, hold over fish from time to time. I don't necessarily care for the DWR's management plan when it comes to tigers but I loved having them in there. ^^ike


----------

